# My new foster



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Our rescue group president called me today and said our vet had a maltese that was surrendered. She asked me if I wanted to foster it. Of course my answer was......YES.







All I know right now is that the maltese is male and 3 years old. I will pick him up tomorrow after he is neutered. Anyone interested? I will know more tomorrow and will get a pic for everyone to see.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

How exciting!! Can't wait to hear all about him and see pics!! Bless your heart for fostering him!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you for being a foster mom. Is it hard to do? Does it break your heart to when they are adopted, I would think you would get very attached.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindy6755_@Oct 4 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Thank you for being a foster mom. Is it hard to do? Does it break your heart to when they are adopted, I would think you would get very attached.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, you do get very attached. There have been so many that I would have loved to have kept. I made an agreement with my husband though. He knew I would be tempted to keep all of them, so he set the ground rules from the beginning. You hate it the most for the dogs. They get so attached to me and have the saddest look when I leave them at their new home. I know they are going to be fine, but all they know at that point is that I am leaving them. It is pretty sad and I always cry.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How exciting for you and the little guy. Can't wait to see pictures....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How exciting!!! I would love to do that one day!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

May God Bless you for your kindness.!!!! My two were rescues, and I thank God for the Foster that had them a few days until I could get them. She had them groomed, and was SO KIND to them, that I truly believe that is why their transition to us was a good one!

Again, My God Bless you for your kindness!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Good for you for doing something so kind!

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I picked up my maltese foster today. He is a tiny little thing weighing in at 5 pounds. He is 3 1/2 years old and his name is Nick. I think I could change it to something else and he would never know the difference. He was a breeder dog that they discovered was sterile. I guess you could say he was one of the lucky ones! This is my first foster that has come from a breeding program. I can definitely see some behavior problems. He is just fine when my malteses are around. In fact, he gets quite frisky. He tenses right up when I reach down to pet him though. They had shaved him down everywhere but I can tell he is going to be a real cutie when his hair grows out. He has big eyes and good black points. I am going to work on his trust of humans for a while before I try to adopt him. I will get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, poor guy!







Hopefully u can gain his trust back, how can anyone treat one of these furbabies to make them mistrust.







So sad. Glad you have him now!!







Lookin forward to pictures!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhhh thats great of you, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWW WAY TO GO!

PICTURES ASAP PLEASE!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 7 2005, 01:59 PM
> *AWWW WAY TO GO!
> 
> PICTURES ASAP PLEASE!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107560*


[/QUOTE]

There is a picture of him on the picture section.


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kab+Oct 7 2005, 06:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a picture of him on the picture section.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107648
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes you sound like you have a wounderful heart.
I know you will see it in his eyes that he will be greatful too.
I would just want to keep him. That is my problem with all my pups, 
Cathy


----------

